# Problems W/ potted Micro Sword..



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Last week, I purchased 2 potted micro sword(1 for each tank)-lilaeopsis novaezelandiae.
I carefully seperated the plants from the potting medium & planted them in my tanks, hoping for a grassy field effect, eventually. 
Instead, it's beginning to gradually melt away. Here is a link to a pic..sorry about the terrible quality!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v301/beSteelmyheart/fishtankpics001.jpg
I have a light Seachem fert schedule, & most of my plants thrive(except for Java moss, which is another mystery), & I am wondering if I just have bad luck with replanting potted plants. I had some potted Dwarf hairgrass awhile back that wouldn't grow for me, either. 
My lighting on both tanks is moderate to high, w/diy co2, it's dying off equally in both tanks.
I'm trying not to be impatient, but this is not a good sign....any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

It could just be the emersed form you purchased. They will shed their emersed leaves and grow new, submersed leaves. 
If that is the case, you should expect new growth in a couple of days.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I tried Micro sword once and had no luck with it at all, even with 3+wpg and injected C02. Hopefully this is not the case with you. My experience with some plants is that it is natural for some die off to occur on newly planted plants. I would just give it some time to see what happens.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

As there is no specific info about your tank, I can tell you that these plants could be grown emmersed as mentioned above and in that case you will need more time for seeing the new growth. After that you may be low on light and co2 which are the most important things for grassy plants. I only had a nice growth for them with 4.5 wpg and below it didn't work for me either. Also having a low current around the plant helps a lot.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Even Amano had trouble with microsword before he worked with Aquasoil. You'll notice that it was almost never utilized in his earlier scapes.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

erijnal said:


> Even Amano had trouble with microsword before he worked with Aquasoil. You'll notice that it was almost never utilized in his earlier scapes.


Hmmm...that's interesting. Kindof makes me wonder if I'm in for a losing battle..
I was wondering if it was the submersed/emersed situation going on here. I had the same problem with potted dwarf hairgrass from the same LFS-it just kind of sat there, gradually dwindling away, I tried to be patient with it for _weeks_ & ended up getting rid of it, it was taking up growing space for plants that actually wanted to live.
I have 6wpg in my 15 high, & 3.25 over my 20, they are both doing the same thing.
I should have learned my lesson about potted plants after the dwarf hairgrass, but it's not very often I see anything different at _any_ LFS, it's hard to resist.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

What is your fert schedule like? You mentioned your ferts are light, but with that amount of light the plants will be using up an extraordinary amount of ferts. If you are not using AS/PS, I would recommend that you use some fert tabs under the roots because these guys are heavy root feeders.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Lilaeopsis grows very slowly, and even hairgrass does not grow real fast. If you can not grow either one, I imagine your light level and Co2 levels are lower than you think. It needs lots of light and a constant level of nutrients. If the light is not strong enough and fertilization of macro and minor nutrients is sporatic then it will not grow well. It also grows faster in a shallow tank like a ten gallon or 20 long. If you have a tank 20" or taller, the plant will struggle more.

Emersed, submersed, doesn't really matter grows the same either way.

This is hairgrass










This is lilaeopsis










Here is Tom Barr's hairgrass, as Tom would say, crank up the C02


----------

